# Dutch boy -still tacky 6 weeks



## thburd (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi I painted my front door 6 weeks ago with dutch boy high gloss dark blue paint, I have the door removed and inside with the A.C. and dehumidifier running. The paint is still as tacky today as it was on day 2, I talked to the hme store and they said it just takes time. I went to a Sherwin williams store and was told the same thing. I contacted Dutch Boy and was told the same thing, Problem is I can't got until christmas without a front door because at this rate that is when it MIGHT be dry. and I still need to put on a second coat. The door is wood and I primed it with Zinnser following there directions and also followed the Dutch boy directions. I MUST BE MISSING SOMETHING. How do the professionals do it and have a door dry and ready for use in hours?? Sorry I forgot to put in I used Dutch Boy Door and Trim acrylic latex paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

We don't use Dutch Boy paint, that's how. Was it oil or latex? I can't imagine ANY quality paint taking that long to dry. I would have primed a wood door with SW's oil base primer, let dry, sand, remove dust, apply 2 coats of SW's SuperPaint High Gloss...........dry in a day, maybe wait 2 at the most.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

i think they put the tint in to a wrong base .their are different bases to accept different colors. deep base ,ultra deep base . for the sake of only a front door i would strip off paint it should not be to hard since it not cured anyways. then do as gymschu said oil prime 2 coats super paint or ,duration .i would politely demand a refund for this dutch boy ,


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

if this was oil paint applied too thick, it could take a long time to dry. oil cures by contact with oxygen with a small amount of solvent evaporation. coating to heavy will cause it to skin on the outside while the paint stays wet on the substraight. fans and hot air from a blowdryer can help speed up the dry time by passing more oxygen over the paint. as ltd mentioned, pigment overload or the wrong tint base will cause a slow cure or tacky surface because of the amount of resin needed to suspend the soilids and form a film is lacking, also known as PVC ( pigment volume concentration). pigment overload can happen when the wrong tint base is used or when white paint is used instead of white tint base. this can easily happen when an inexperienced person is mixing your paints so stay away from the box stores and go to a real paint store in the future.


----------



## pinchaser2000 (May 26, 2013)

I bought Dutch Boy porch paint and had the same issue twice. 3 years apart and same thing. won't dry and stays tacky. Even after a week I could wipe it off with my foot when damp. Again I went to Sherwin Williams and got paint there. Dried in 2 hours. could walk on it the next day. Never use Dutch Boy paints.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope never use Dutch boy. cheap paint even though made by SW. Plus I think it is only sold at wal mart. We all know how edumacated the staff is there on paint.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone you've talked to is insane. Assuming there isn't anything you're not telling us about your application or conditions, there's no way it should ever take 1 week or more. Something is wrong with the paint you got. I don't care how cheap the paint is, there's a problem there. The cheapest water based paint in the world should be fine within 2 days at the most. (Full curing of a gloss finish is another thing, but it shouldn't feel tacky to your hand.)


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Satisfaction guaranteed. Get a refund. It would be nice if you can check that the correct tint base was used, but I don't know how and I'd just get a refund anyway (or new paint or whatever their guarantee is for).


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

yeah, take the paint back and replace with Behr


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Hope it's dry by now.......thread is 2 years old!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

How tacky!


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> Hope it's dry by now.......thread is 2 years old!


lol, I didn't even notice this. I always fall for these old threads - never check the date.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jeffnc said:


> lol, I didn't even notice this. I always fall for these old threads - never check the date.


it's a new thread as far as OP#2 is concerned.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> it's a new thread as far as OP#2 is concerned.


Ron Howard frequents this site? He was not the first cast to star in the show you know.

One of the other differences between box stores and paint stores? The semi or delivery truck showing up at a paint store has paint in it. That at a box store? Paint, cheap Chinese fasteners, lawn ornaments, light fixtures, window blinds, electric drills, coffee in cans (Menard's), patio furniture, lawn mowers, appliances, and the list goes on. If there is no crew to unload the thing, it can sit for a day or two in sun or subzero temps in the waiting area. Fatal for paint. Not so much for tacky lawn ornaments.


----------

